# Venturing Over Here.....



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

So this feels a bit odd to post over here but i'll get used to it. I'm going thursday to look at the truck posted in the link below. I know it doesn't say much and the pics dont tell much of anything at all but as far as the miles go and what you can tell from the pics and possibly sort of assume, is this a good price for this truck? I know the mechanics of it all, just not the value part.

The guy i rent my shop from is a Ford guy and he really knows his stuff when it comes to vehicles and ive gotten to use his F350 dump w/ the 6.0 and ive gotten to really like it. I know i that the 7.3 is a great motor and with 50k miles on it, thats nothing! I'll post more details as i get them and after thursday when i look at the truck.

http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/2218769257.html

Maybe I'll even put a boss on it to make GV happy :laughing:


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

4 wheel drive one ton dumps with those miles and a diesel are pretty rare. If it is in the shape it looks to be in the pics then I think the price is very good.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

That truck has been for sale for awhile. Did not go to look at it though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

gtmustang00;1250162 said:


> That truck has been for sale for awhile. Did not go to look at it though.


good to know! thank you!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1250171 said:


> good to know! thank you!


If you check it out and don't buy it, let me know how it is as my boss is looking for one.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

gtmustang00;1250176 said:


> If you check it out and don't buy it, let me know how it is as my boss is looking for one.


I certainly will! I really appreciate your information about it being for sale for awhile.....it must be for a reason!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

This one looks pretty nice too, the stake body could be handy and i can deal with the color of this one....not so much the red one

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2219333694.html


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1250341 said:


> This one looks pretty nice too, the stake body could be handy and i can deal with the color of this one....not so much the red one
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/ctd/2219333694.html


Seems expensive. Id rather spend more money and get this truck. Essentially brand new.
http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2222903528.html


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

gtmustang00;1250353 said:


> Seems expensive. Id rather spend more money and get this truck. Essentially brand new.
> http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2222903528.html


No way i can spend $30k right now! The second one is within a grand of the red one and has 30k more miles...its at a dealer so the listed price is certainly not the price i'll be paying, while i'm looking at the red one i'll try to take a look at that second one too!

Thanks for checking into possible options! I'm heavily leaning towards a diesel too


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I use something similar to that at work quite often. If it checks out, buy it, those diesel dumps are godly.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1250854 said:


> I use something similar to that at work quite often. If it checks out, buy it, those diesel dumps are godly.


Going to look at both tomorrow afternoon! I really hope the green one checks out.....here's an ebay listing of the same truck with a ton of pics of it. Bidding ends tomorrow evening so its tomorrow or never....unless its the dealership doing the bidding to entice others to bid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...1461144?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3365376498


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1251644 said:


> Going to look at both tomorrow afternoon! I really hope the green one checks out.....here's an ebay listing of the same truck with a ton of pics of it. Bidding ends tomorrow evening so its tomorrow or never....unless its the dealership doing the bidding to entice others to bid!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...1461144?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3365376498


Good luck! A RC/Dump with a 7.3L is a real workhorse. Great mileage, good power, in a work ready package. Does not get much better for plowing/landscaping.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

So how did they look? Were they as nice looking as the pictures?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The guy selling the red one was an idiot. Luckily it was so close to the green one. The guy told us to come today to look at it and he didn't even have it on the lot, screw that! The green one looked nice and ran great and was in real good shape. Late last night i did however stumble upon an ebay listing for that truck that's going to be ending momentarily. I wont be sure until i call tomorrow, but, based on the vibe i got from the sales people, i think it may be a BS listing where they are bidding on their own item OR there really is a reserve or something up with the ad even though it says NO RESERVE! I am also still waiting to hear back from my bank regarding the small loan i'll be taking out to cover part of the truck. I didn't want to try to make a deal without having the financial support to back it up. If the loan pulls through and the truck is still there tomorrow and the dealer works with me on the price a bit, it'll be mine! Otherwise, im sure there will be others. I would really like to find an 00-03 Black or that dark green, 7.3, with a 9' mason dump body on it. We shall see!

I don't even want to deal with the guy with the red one again. The place was a complete dump too!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Heading to look at the red one this afternoon. The guy seems desperate to sell it so that may work in my favor if the truck checks out. I will report back later on


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1260252 said:


> Heading to look at the red one this afternoon. The guy seems desperate to sell it so that may work in my favor if the truck checks out. I will report back later on


He's had it for awhile. There's an 04 diesel dump blue with a 9ft steel fisher plow across from the Mobil gas station by Walmart in Amherst. He's asking 24k i believe. New tranny turbo and egr i believe. 50k miles. Steep on the price but that's another option.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

gtmustang00;1260262 said:


> He's had it for awhile. There's an 04 diesel dump blue with a 9ft steel fisher plow across from the Mobil gas station by Walmart in Amherst. He's asking 24k i believe. New tranny turbo and egr i believe. 50k miles. Steep on the price but that's another option.


I saw that and had a friend of mine call me about it this morning! That's kinda funny. The red one is a pos, rusty and not well taken care of, it was a farm truck. Since I was in the area I went back to the dealer that had the green one and they had some good stuff! If things work out ill be driving home an 02 F350 w/ the 7.3, work package, and with a beautiful dump body on it for the age! Its white so I'm going to be having it painted to match my black chevy but I figured I would have to paint whatever truck I found!!it also has the sealed beam headlight nose to it so I'm hoping the composite beam lights can just be swapped in with little to no modification...anybody know? We shall see!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you can swap lights from any F350 up to '04 into it without any modifications, but don't quote me on that. Post up some pics when you get her home!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Certainly will do! There'll be a bit changed on her before she's ready for work but that's all part of the fun! That's what I was hoping to hear on the lights too, I'm sure the local junk yard will have what I need.


----------

